# Spray bar question



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

Do yall connect the vinyl tubing straight to the pipe, or do yall use a hose barb?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Warm the vinyl hose in hot water so it becomes pliable. Then slide it over the PVC. Then use hose clamps.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I've used both methods, depending on any size differential between the tubing and the spraybar in question. Either way be sure to use a hose clamp, and teflon tape if you go with the hose barb.


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

I used pvc glue and hard plumbed it all because i stress to much that it could blow off.


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok I didn't know if there was any benefit to using a hose bar or not I think it would be just because they are designed for it.

I would think it would help with the blow off problem because of the barbed edges I would think


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

skins4431 said:


> Ok I didn't know if there was any benefit to using a hose bar or not I think it would be just because they are designed for it.
> 
> I would think it would help with the blow off problem because of the barbed edges I would think


The vinyl hose will be stretched so tight over the PVC especially using hose clamps it would probably be more likely that you have a failure elsewhere before the hose pops off. There isn't that much pressure to begin with and certainly not enough to force the hose off. Trust me after you spend 10 minutes getting the hose over the PVC you will know what I am talking about.


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok yeah there's not going tO be much pressure but yeah that's true


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

Just push the hose on tight. I've never had a leak at the connection. I use zip ties instead of hose clamps.


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

put mine on today got the hose about 5 inches on it and called it a day. hose clamp and works like a champ.

does yalls sit kinda upwards on the rim.


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Actually mine tilts the other direction. I have a spray bar on two different tanks and they both tilt the other direction. Can you snap a pic of the back of the tank?


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Your connecting pieces between the 90s are too long and likely where the hose hooks on is too short if I had to guess from how it is sitting. I actually cut down 90s to make a friction fit around the plastic trim on my 125. Plus it appears that your spray bar is passing over the intake tube for the canister. Theres no way if its a straight bar that it will sit that straight unless you make provisions to force it that way. Can you put the intake just to one side of the spray bar and just shorten the top connectors between the 90s? I think that might give you a cleaner look.


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah when i made it i was planning on using the 90s edge to pin it to my rim. but that didnt work as planned. but it works so im not all that worried about it.
im thinking about about cutting a piece of pvc and pinning it to the back of the tank.










when I was making it I winged it cuz I never saw a picture of the hanging part. i should of asked but it fit good without the tubing pulling it down.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Its fine....all you need to do is rotate the spray bar itself to get the flow and surface agitation where you want it.


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah actually i have to rotate it up a little bit because it has carved a pit in my sand.


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

i adjusted so now its sitting even on the rim. but have micro bubbles because i have it pointed to high up. just need to fine toon it and it should be good.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

skins4431 said:


> yeah actually i have to rotate it up a little bit because it has carved a pit in my sand.


LOL...pretty strong huh? The current with one of these DIY spray bars as compared to the dual nozzle that comes with the FX5 is night and day.


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah its much better. Wonder why they just dont come with one of these doesnt make sense to me but that would be another 100 dollars or something so its better for us. now the long wait for cycle. I added that tetra safe start to help it along so hopefully it will happen faster.


----------



## THunter (Jun 30, 2013)

I made a spraybar a few weeks ago. I Used 1" id vinyl tubing to connect to 3/4" pvc.

I used this 1" to 3/4" barbed fitting to make the connections. I had to put the end of the vinyl hose in hot water for a minute to get it to slip over the barb. I then added a hose clamp for extra security. That sucker is not coming off!

1" to 3/4" barbed fitting:
http://www.customaquatic.com/estore/con ... SP1436-102

Then I wraped the MPT with Teflon and screwed it into the FPT-soc fitting:
http://www.customaquatic.com/estore/con ... SP435-007B


----------

